# Medidor velocidad lineal por laser o ultrasonido para piezas pequeñas



## emidiofabi (Jun 5, 2009)

Estoy buscando un instrumento estandar (si lo hay) para medir la velocidad lineal de un cuerpo (golosina) de tamaño oboidal de aproximadamente 25mm de largo x 15 mm de alto, que pasa por una linea de produccion.
Tiene que ser un instrumento portatil manual. 
La distancia de operacion minima tiene que ser de 1,5 metros.
Mucho agradecere me orienten hacia donde dirigir la busqueda o si algun especialista puede fabricarlo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

emidiofabi: Si tu golosina va sobre una banda de transporte, te resultará más facil determinar la velocidad de la misma que es la velocidad del objeto. Tambien puedes poner dos barreras optoelectronicas situadas a cierta distancia conocida de modo que el objeto las active al pasar delante de ellas. Cronometra el tiempo de transito y ya puedes calcular la velocidad. Saludos.


----------



## emidiofabi (Jun 7, 2009)

Tuego dilculpen. Tendria que dar mayores detalles.
Aqui van: 1. donde tenemos que medir la velocidad, no hay cinta transportadora. Los caramelos salen expulsados sobre un tobogan de madera.
2. No podemos hacercarnos a menos de 1,5 metros.
3. Tiene que ser un instrumento de mano, portatil, del tipo ultrasonido para medir velocidad de autos o simil.
4. No podemos poner barreras.
Seguramente estamos buscando algo que no existe. Pero queremos agotar todas las posibilidades.
Un gran saludo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Ayudaria mucho un dibujo de tu aplicacion. Hazlo en una hoja de papel y tomale una foto y subela como un archivo gif/jpg o escaneala. Tambien puedes usar un editor grafico (como Paint). Incluye las medidas. Saludos


----------



## emidiofabi (Jun 8, 2009)

Adjunto un croquis. No duden en solicitar mayor información. Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Esquema recibido.  Por que medir la velocidad del caramelo y por qué debe ser un instrumento portatil ?.  es para usarlo en varias lineas de produccion ?.  Tormenta de ideas:

- Usar un sensor detector de marcas de color que responden con el color del caramelo (pero debiera ser el mismo o habria que calibrar el sensor si cambia de color). Este sensor es comercial y se usa mucho en las lineas de impresion continua.

- Usar una barrera de sensores optoelectronicos y cronometrar las interrupciones por el paso de cada caramelo, relativamente facil de hacer pero hay que poner un sistema en cada banda.

- Usar un sistema de vision artifical (muy sofisticado y caro) que son capaces de hacer calculos de velocidad pero tambien otras cosas como detectar caramelos que no tienen una forma correcta!. Pero hay que poner un sistema por cada linea de produccion.  Saludos


----------



## emidiofabi (Jun 11, 2009)

veo de sonseguir información del sensor detector de marcas de color.
Los mantengo al tanto.
Desde ya muchisimas gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

y una aclaracion final: quieres medir la velocidad lineal (metros/seg) del caramelo o quieres saber el numero de caramelos por unidad de tiempo ?. Saludos.


----------



## emidiofabi (Jun 17, 2009)

Solo necesito la velocidad lineal. Es un dato que tengo que ingresarlo en una formula matematica.
Saludos.


----------

